# NEMO Amsterdam open 2012 May 19-20



## Cubenovice (May 2, 2012)

*May 19-20, 2012 
Amsterdam, Netherlands 
Venue NEMO, Amsterdam Science Centre 
Address Oosterdok 2, 1011 VX Amsterdam *

Competition Website NEMO Amsterdam Open 2012 

WCA page

The NEMO Science Center is an awesome location.
Free admission for registered competitors (normally 13.50 euro) and only 5 euro for registered guests.

Events:
333 444 555 222 333bf 333oh 333fm 333ft pyram sq1 magic mmagic 

And now for the catch: 
Are there any locals that have a sleeping place for me and my 7 y/o daughter?
Looking for a place to stay on Friday and Saturday night...


----------



## Bapao (May 2, 2012)

Hmmm...I might be able to make some room for you two. 
You'd need to travel from Hoorn to Amsterdam though. 10mins with the bus and 30 mins with the train. If you've got wheels then it's a 45min drive.


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (May 20, 2012)

Congrats to Ron who just smashed the 333 WR with a 1.35!


----------



## Mollerz (May 20, 2012)

Hippolyte!!! said:


> Congrats to Ron who just smashed the 333 WR with a 1.35!


 
wat


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (May 20, 2012)

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/137/20804056.png/


----------



## cubelover111 (May 20, 2012)

Hippolyte!!! said:


> Congrats to Ron who just smashed the 333 WR with a 1.35!


 
Are you serious!!!!!


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (May 20, 2012)

Nope. I "think" that it is a fail entry.


----------



## cubelover111 (May 20, 2012)

Hippolyte!!! said:


> Nope. I "think" that it is a fail entry.


 
Man I almost got a heart attack.


----------



## Robert-Y (May 20, 2012)

Ron Van Bruchem 8.71 333 single apparently (second round)

If this isn't a typo, congrats Ron!


----------



## Pro94 (May 20, 2012)

Robert-Y said:


> Ron Van Bruchem 8.71 333 single apparently (second round)
> 
> If this isn't a typo, congrats Ron!


 
If I count right he improved his 9.55 after 141 3x3 rounds, 709 solves and 1639 days.

Also congratz to Mats who got 3 sub9 avgs.


----------



## amostay2004 (May 20, 2012)

Another sub-30 4x4 single from Mats! Awesome


----------



## MirzaCubing (May 20, 2012)

Saw the live results. Amazing competition, congrats to everyone who competed


----------



## Zoé (May 20, 2012)

People, I'm missing my 4x4 
It's a black shengshou v3, modded and with light blue and green stickers. If you took it by accident please let me know ! We also found a 4x4 that was in pieces on the table with all the cubes (it's missing quite a few pieces)...


----------



## Cubenovice (May 20, 2012)

Results are up: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...l+Results&competitionId=NEMOAmsterdamOpen2012

Slashed my BLD PB by 3.5 minutes 
Let's not mention my other results  may edit my FMC fail in later

Birgit improved her times from a 1:41.41 single, 2:11.71 average to 1:08.38 single, 1:28.31 average 

Sorry Zoé, I do not have any extra cubes...
I gave away two 2x2x2's though to the little ladies that accompanied me.
Thx to the workshop they now have 2x2x2 and 3x3x3 for a good start into the world of cubing.
On the train ride back I received a message that they could already solve the 2x2x2


----------



## Zoé (May 21, 2012)

My 4x4 was found 
But I also realized I'm missing my 2x2 now... Hu hu >_< (it's a wittwo type c, bright blue and green again)


----------

